# Benjamin Air Rifle Repairs



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Any of you that have ever owned or shot one of these little gems know about the simple pleasure derived from it. Some of you may not realize that the older models are no longer supported by Crosman, which now owns the Benjamin name. That being said, we are lucky enough to have a gentleman here in Texas that still does repairs to these heirlooms. He can take most any model of older Benjamin and turn it into a serviceable air rifle again. So if you have an old Benjamin lying around and just want to get it back into shooting condition, check him out. He just rebuilt/resealed my old Benjamin for $60.00 including shipping. Try buy a working one for that amount! Please contact:

[email protected]

George Pena

116 Woodmont Dr 
Georgetown, TX 78628

512-863-2951


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

*Got My Benjy Back Yesterday*

All to often people are quick to point out when a business has not treated them fairly.

This ain't one of them posts!

I sent my Benjamin Model 347 to George Pena last Thursday, 11/12/2009 and got it back yesterday 11/17/2009. Not to put the feller in a bind, he only promises 2 week turnaround, but I'll take a 4 day turnaround anytime! Shoots and sounds just like the Benjamin of my youth. 
If you have an old airgun sitting around and just want shoot it again, better yet, let a child know what it feels like, give George the business.
Here's the route I followed:

Pack the barrel/forepiece in a secure manner so that it doesn't rattle around. No need to pack the stock as it just adds to shipping charges, and George doesn't need it. Include in the box a check/money order for $60.00 and a sheet of paper with your name, address, phone number, and an email address. Ship it off to him and unless it's busted beyond repair, what you'll get back is cleaned, working air rifle. George lets you know when he has received the gun and when he ships it back to you. He returns all replaced parts and written description of what he did to get your gun back in shape. He also includes tips on keeping your gun in top shape for many years of enjoyment.


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

There is one more! A gentelman by the name Nina Landrith also repairs them. Pretty much the same routine. I have one and the exhaust valve went bad. He said it would cost $47 to repair and about the same lead time. I guess I need to send it off. I really do like the gun!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Can he repair old Sheridan Blue Streaks from 1972?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Thanks Texcajun,*

I've had mine apart for over a year, but couldn't decide on what a needed to purchase on line. It seems like the parts were going to be almost $60.00, at least from what I recall.:cheers:


texcajun said:


> Any of you that have ever owned or shot one of these little gems know about the simple pleasure derived from it. Some of you may not realize that the older models are no longer supported by Crosman, which now owns the Benjamin name. That being said, we are lucky enough to have a gentleman here in Texas that still does repairs to these heirlooms. He can take most any model of older Benjamin and turn it into a serviceable air rifle again. So if you have an old Benjamin lying around and just want to get it back into shooting condition, check him out. He just rebuilt/resealed my old Benjamin for $60.00 including shipping. Try buy a working one for that amount! Please contact:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------

